# A Psychiatric Consultation For Your Falstaff Addiction?



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

Friends,

Have you ever consulted with a psychiatrist over your addiction to _Falstaff_ at some point?

Do you remember when you first discovered it and *swooned with uncontrollable delight* over its:

*1.* Consistently high musical inspiration and density.

*2.* Sharpness of musical characterizations.

*3.* Pure, subtle melodic content and delicate adjustments.

*4.* Brilliance of orchestration and other traits.

When you just knew it stood in a peerless category (like _Pelleas et Melisande_) and couldn't get enough of it.

So how did you cope back then?

http://www.clearviewtreatment.com/addiction-treatment-psychiatrists.html

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-BB9RWvSp6...400/Falstaff%2C+Sir+John%2C+by+Mark+Anson.jpg

:lol:


----------



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Xavier,

Good to see another real _Falstaff_ fiend! :cheers:

I have spent a great deal of time with Sir John Falstaff. I first heard the opera on record (the Bernstein recording with Fishy-Dishy) my sophomore year in high school (1972). I acquired the orchestral score and began studying it when I was 17. I first saw the opera when I was 18 (at Covent Garden with Tito Gobbi, conducted by Colin Davis). I have seen the opera many times since, including a Salzburg performance under Karajan in 1982, with Taddei, Freni, Panerai and Ludwig. I studied the opera with Prof. J. Merrill Knapp at Princeton in 1977. I have 8 studio recordings of the work and many live broadcast performances going back to the 1936 Toscanini Salzburg performance, along with a complete set of the Toscanini rehearsals from 1950. I have four performances on video. I have even sung performances in the chorus.

Cheers.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

the good news is Falstaff isn't a gateway drug. I've tried it once recreationally and it did nothing for me, it didn't even mess with my head. I indulge in P&M once or twice a year, as a special delicacy. It goes nicely with oysters.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I love Falstaff. It's the only Verdi opera I listen to any more.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It is said that listening to music releases endorphins in the brain. Falstaff contains so many exquisite moments that make me sigh with pleasure. Not an addiction, but it can certainly turn me on.

As well as a truly funny libretto, the orchestration is humorous too. Falstaff is astonishing and utterly unique. Although I may be a Wagner obsessive Falstaff remains my favourite opera.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Nourie said:


> Hi Xavier,
> 
> Good to see another real _Falstaff_ fiend! :cheers:
> 
> ...


Although very clever DFD hasn't got a "fat" enough voice for this part.
You make no mention of Geraint Evans,i hope you've heard him and,even better,seen him.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Xavier said:


> Friends,
> 
> Have you ever consulted with a psychiatrist over your addiction to _Falstaff_ at some point?
> 
> ...


I don't do much swooning,it's not really me.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Itullian said:


> I love Falstaff. It's the only Verdi opera I listen to any more.


A like from moody!!!!!!
Made my day !!!


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Xavier said:


> addiction to _Falstaff_


i for one am addicted to _Otello_ - Verdi's best opera.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Itullian said:


> A like from moody!!!!!!
> Made my day !!!


I've dished out 4863 in my less than two years,you on the other hand---Oh!


----------

